# Using the Kindle 3 in bed



## gmreplay (Oct 15, 2010)

What is the easiest way to turn pages on the Kindle 3 while laying horizontally in bed? It's not terribly easy to hang onto the page turn buttons without fatigue. I was hoping the 5 direction button would act to also turn the page, but it doesn't. I'm coming from using a Nook where I could swipe the LCD to turn pages, which was really nice for this particular use case.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

When I'm on my side, my uppermost arm turns the pages. When I'm on my back, I use both hands, elbows on mattress, bottom of Kindle on ribcage. I'm just small enough, er, bra-size-wise that this works.


----------



## gmreplay (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm specifically talking about laying on my side, btw. The problem is that if I keep my top arm on the page button it gets tired out, and even with my large hands I have trouble reaching the button from the bottom of the kindle with my lower arm.


----------



## hankw (Aug 25, 2010)

Have you tried setting it to landscape?  This puts the page button on the bottom.


----------



## mcpingist (Aug 16, 2010)

I generally prop the Kindle on a pillow and hit the page turn as needed.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

I have pretty small hands, and I just lay on my side and hold it with my fingers in the back, and my thumb on the page turn button.

Shari


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't keep my finger on a button.  I read hands free except when turning pages.  I keep it on a peeramid pillow.  Why hold it if I don't need to?  Either side page turn button works for me.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

I always read on my side in bed.  I hold the Kindle in my lower arm hand, balance it perfectly with the corner of the Kindle in my palm.  I press the next page button with the inside of my thumb (not the end of my thumb or any finger).  It works great for me.  When I turn over sometimes I rest my lower arm on my bedside table and do the same thing.  I love being able to read on my side in bed; books are too heavy and hurt my fingers.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Oct 10, 2010)

gmreplay said:


> What is the easiest way to turn pages on the Kindle 3 while laying horizontally in bed? It's not terribly easy to hang onto the page turn buttons without fatigue. I was hoping the 5 direction button would act to also turn the page, but it doesn't. I'm coming from using a Nook where I could swipe the LCD to turn pages, which was really nice for this particular use case.


I've never had a problem turning pages in bed and I hold my Kindle single-handed.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I just rest my Kindle against a pillow or bunched-up blankets, with one hand kind of resting against it. All I have to do is move my thumb a bit to turn the page.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I also use a Peeramid Pillow.

Here's a picture of one of the BRATs modeling...


----------



## tomatogirl (Aug 27, 2010)

I "tent" the Kindle using the cover, then I lay a hand flat on the bed in front of the Kindle and use the outside of my pinky finger to change the pages using the page turns closest to the bed.

I have no idea if my description made any sense...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Heather, cute model.    I have got to get that pillow. I have the 1 from levenger, that I use while sitting, but I think this 1 will work better in bed.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

The nice think about the kindle is having the buttons on both sides. Even though I  right handed. This is why I am strictly against the kobo. Anyway. If I'm laying on my right aide I'll cradle the kindle in my left hand with the bottom right corner in my palm. Or I'll switch & hold it at the top sometimes. Same for left side. If I'm lying on my back than I simply rest it on my belly & use either hand as comfort necessitates.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I lay on my side w/bottom hand under k3 so a finger lays on the page forward button. Then it requires very little movement, just finger push.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh, I'm so glad to find this post. I do most of reading in bed, and I was wondering how the Kindle would work in that setting. I'm still a newbie, so this may be a dumb question. But is there some kind of brightness control on it? Can you read comfortably in the dark? Or is an booklight/bedside light still needed?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

JenniferBecton said:


> Oh, I'm so glad to find this post. I do most of reading in bed, and I was wondering how the Kindle would work in that setting. I'm still a newbie, so this may be a dumb question. But is there some kind of brightness control on it? Can you read comfortably in the dark? Or is an booklight/bedside light still needed?


Yeah, You'll need a light of some type as it has no brightness control. I installed some wall mounted LCD lights on either side of the headboard for when the nightstand light is too much ... But, too be fair, we installed the first generation before I got my first kindle.

This isn't the exact model, but similar.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

JenniferBecton said:


> Oh, I'm so glad to find this post. I do most of reading in bed, and I was wondering how the Kindle would work in that setting. I'm still a newbie, so this may be a dumb question. But is there some kind of brightness control on it? Can you read comfortably in the dark? Or is an booklight/bedside light still needed?


Yeah you'll need a booklight. They are relatively cheap. $6 is what I paid for mine.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I got the Amazon cover with the built in light.  The great thing is that if the K goes to "sleep" the light turns off!  I love that!


----------



## ChrisGray (Oct 8, 2010)

Laying on my side I use the Kindle with one hand, resting the bottom corner on the bed to take it's weight, with my thumb on the front covering the page turn buttons.

I change pages really easily, using (forgive my lack of anatomical knowledge!) the part of the palm attached to the thumb, so it's just a simple push instead of having to raise a finger to press the button. Almost feels like I'm squeezing the page turns. Works a charm.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

mcpingist said:


> I generally prop the Kindle on a pillow and hit the page turn as needed.


This is pretty much what I do. It works out fine for me


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> I got the Amazon cover with the built in light. The great thing is that if the K goes to "sleep" the light turns off! I love that!


OK, one more reason I have to upgrade! Love that the light turns off when the kindle sleeps! Think this just pushed me over the edge to go from K1 to K3!!


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Mom of 4 said:


> OK, one more reason I have to upgrade! Love that the light turns off when the kindle sleeps! Think this just pushed me over the edge to go from K1 to K3!!


I even use it as a pseudo-flashlight when walking around the house at night to keep from waking up the family. Plenty bright enough to read, no batteries required, and it's always right there. It's an expensive case, but I find it's really worth it.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

I told DH that I'm on the verge of getting a K3, mainly for the convenience of reading in bed. He thinks I'm nuts. He's not really a reader or a gadget guy. If I said I was thinking of a new truck or backhoe, that would be different! Just wait til I tell him I want the Amazon lighted case too. That's so neat that it turns off when the Kindle sleeps.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Call me crazy, but I like that about the lighted cover too. I always fall asleep reading and my husband always had to turn my light off in the middle of the night or when he got up in the morning. Now, it just turns itself off.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ and then you roll over and squish it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> ^^^ and then you roll over and squish it.


But, but, that only happened once in 2.5 years! And I was awake and kinda sat on it. It fell off the Peeramid and slipped under the blanket.


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

I must have skinny thumbs or something because I haven't had a problem with holding the kindle and hitting the buttons by mistake.... in bed i either hold it up off me above my face to read or I prop it on my chest... however I'm always afraid to fall asleep with it and then crush it so I try to only read until I can feel my eye lids start to droop.


----------



## .jime (Oct 27, 2010)

Haha, I always sit up while reading in bed. Think...The Brady Bunch.

"Goodnight Carol."
"Goodnight Mike."

*kiss* 

*books on nightstand*

*lamp switch*


----------



## warobison (Aug 29, 2010)

Usually I fall asleep before my hands get tired (old age does that), but if I am reading for a longer period of time, I'm one of those who uses the landscape.  It makes it a little easier to turn the page.


----------



## kindlencoffee (Jan 19, 2010)

If the book is text to speech enabled, you could do that and turn the volume all the way down, then the pages will turn automatically for you...you will need to mess around with the rate setting to match your reading speed.  I do this on the plane when I am eating


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

I took another micro-baby step toward purchase today and went to Target to look at the screen. Thankfully, the demo on this one actually worked, so I got to see how the screen actually looks. That is pretty dang cool! I love that it has no backlight. That was the main thing putting me off e-books.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kindlencoffee said:


> If the book is text to speech enabled, you could do that and turn the volume all the way down, then the pages will turn automatically for you...you will need to mess around with the rate setting to match your reading speed. I do this on the plane when I am eating


That works... until you fall asleep while reading and you wake up and you're at the end of the book and your battery is dead.. I speak from experience.


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

JenniferBecton said:


> I took another micro-baby step toward purchase today and went to Target to look at the screen. Thankfully, the demo on this one actually worked, so I got to see how the screen actually looks. That is pretty dang cool! I love that it has no backlight. That was the main thing putting me off e-books.


May I suggest that if you are close to making a decision that you GO FOR IT because you will fall in love and never regret it?


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> ^^^ and then you roll over and squish it.


Mine almost always winds up under my pillow or knocked onto the floor by morning. I have a Javoedge flip case and haven't managed to damage it yet. But if I do, I can always steal one of the boys' K2's.


----------

